# Normal Bruxing, or a URI?



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

[video]https://vid.me/UPpJ[/video] I'm aware sneezing/chirping is not good in rats,, though some sneezing is normal when going to a new home. 

I've had my two baby females since last Saturday (about 1 week and 2 days now) they didn't seem to sneeze at all in the store and even when I first got them but then started sneezing a few hours after I got them. They were on paper bedding for like 3 hours when I first got them and on fleece ever since. 


The sneezing still hasn't stopped and they keep making a teeth chattering noise. The link is above. Does it sound like bruxing or a health problem?


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

It is sort of hard to tell but I think that you should take them to a vet just to find out. Also new home sneezes should only last up to a week. So that might be an indication of sickness if they are still sneezing.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I listened to it a few times and it's hard for me to tell where the noise is coming from. Taking them to a vet can't hurt.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

She looks happy and those big eyes make me think she is bruxing, BUT there were more sounds that could be clicking/chirping- difficult to say. 

ANY OTHER SYMPTOMS of URI? Like porphyrin around eyes/nose? How much does she sneeze? Are you using a laundry detergent with scents/perfume...? 

Bring her to your ear "rat phoning" do you hear anything else than just heart beats?

Is she doing those sounds even when you aren't by her cage?


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

"rat phoned" her and she's making a kind of quiet lip smack/teeth grind noise. hard to describe but she is making a noise but it's in short intervals.


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

On second thought, should there be some noise when she's sniffing my ear? She sounds like she's.. well.. sniffing my ear lol


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

I want to say she's perfectly healthy but I definitely hear her making noises (although not always, she does make noises quite often.. I don't know how to describe how often, let's just say that they're there) and these noises range from chirpingish to sounds like she's biting something to sneezes and the like. the most common noise she makes is the grinding noise.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Bring her to a vet. That sounds like an URI. Rats are mostly silent. They rarely make any noise other than squeaking in protest when for instance a cage mate is annoying or you inadvertently do something that hurt him/her.

Do you have a rat savvy vet to bring her to?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

i hear bruxing but also some abnormal sounds


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

how is she doing today?


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Sounds like bruxing and the boggling noise to me. URIs typically have a more obvious clogged nose sound. Like a sort of honking that is in time with their sniffing.


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

No chirping, but still making a teeth chatter noise. I sent the video to a rat rescue with 70+ rats and she thinks it is just bruxing as well. I think their teeth might be over grown but they're only chewing a little on the wood carrot-looking chews


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

my rats don't like the hanging carrot -looking chews either. They orefer to hold the chew pieces in their paws. Keep an eye on her teeth, so much bruxing could mean problems with her teeth like you said. Look for normal rat teeth pics on the web to see if your rat teeth are ok.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Mine like to those little wooden things you can bend into a tunnel or bridge. Or my end table.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

HAHAHA I have a sofa to match your end table!


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

I took the legs off the couch so they couldn't get under it, so it has no legs for them to chew on. But they have managed to chew up a few corners of the cushions though.


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

I haven't heard a single sneeze since this afternoon. I am having hope that the teeth chattering is actually bruxing though because of overgrown teeth. Can I just shower them in chew toys to get their teeth to wear down or do I need to have a vet fix their teeth?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Are you sure there is a problem with their teeth? Have compared them with normal rat teeth pics?


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Gribouilli said:


> Are you sure there is a problem with their teeth? Have compared them with normal rat teeth pics?


 No I haven't, I'll try to check when I get home but I imagine they aren't going to like having their mouths pried open lol?

What else do you think it would be if not their teeth? (I know for a fact their nails are too long, lol I'm going to either get more lava ledges or clip them)


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

??

How often does everyone here's rats brux? Mine brux every time they see me, is that normal or what's it mean if not


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

My females brux most of the time when they see me too. They might brux for a few minutes and then no bruxing for 30 minutes while playing and then some more bruxing...The issue with yours was that they were doing different noises a good deal of the time even when not interacting with you, and that was just weird. Rats are mostly silent. However, if they don't have any signs of pain or illness, or teeth problems- don't worry they might just be more vocal than most rats.


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

they are having little sneezes, but not frequently.. it's like 1-4 sneezes an hour when they are up. do you think it is more likely allergies, or a URI/illness?

And thank you.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Allergies might be due to: dust, candles, air freshener, dusty and/or scented bedding, the laundry detergent you use (must be scent free), smoking inside, gas heater without outside ventilation...any of those present? You could also use children Benadryl and see if the symptoms go away. If they do not, it might be the start of an URI. did they start sneezing more, or did they always sneezed that much? Any porphyrin around eyes/nose now? Are their eyes big and happy, or do they squint their eyes? Puffed fur? Crouching over?


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

No actually they sneeze less. I don't know what you mean by hunching over but I don't think that is it. Eyes are wide open, they are constantly bruxing tbh which scares me because they're supposed to be "silent" but they brux a LOT. You said this is normal though, right? (I don't mind the noise, I just don't want the ratties to be sick) And as to the fur, I think their fur is normal, I do think one of them tends to try over grooming though as I constantly here the other squeak at night (though that is from play wrestling too.) I'm guessing IF it is allergies it is probably their fleece bedding, I washed it with detergent that probably has scents.


They look happy other than the little sneezes and peeing on me and my bed lol!


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

how frequently do rats sneeze normally? (or do yours sneeze)


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Mine probably sneeze a few times a week...it really depends on the rat, but 4 sneezes an hour is definitely a lot. Bruxing non stop or for hours each day is not normal in my opinion. have you check their teeth yet? Maybe they are misaligned and they are trying to wear them down but can't. Wash their fleece with scent free detergent (usually says clear and free on it) and see if the sneezing stops. I always do an extra rinse to make sure all the detergent is gone.


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2015)

Will try washing it tomorrow, maybe not 4 sneezes an hour even; I kind of overestimate to be safe to avoid denying a problem and being sorry.


The bruxing isn't all day, it's like you described it.. they'll go from doing it, to silence, and vice versa. They do take breaks from it and they generally don't do it when they're playing in their cage (But they do squeak, the little squirts play wrestle all the time)


----------

